# Can you put a baby seat in the center rear seat?



## sshu930 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've read in this forum that some people have put a baby in the rear center seat of the EOS. I can't seem to find any sites or docs supporting that you can do this. I did come across one site,

http://www.thecarseatlady.com/....html
It could be outdated info though. I didn't find any info in the manual either. We have a baby coming in 3 months and we would hate to get rid of the car because we can't put a baby seat in the rear middle seat. Any info would be appreciated 
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## phantomtides (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Can you put a baby seat in the center rear seat? (sshu930)*

Good Lord, no. I had a convertible when we had our first and I got rid of it, and just got an Eos a month ago -- nine long years. You'll get your ride back, but you don't want to put a child at risk for it. Do NOT put a car seat in the middle.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Can you put a baby seat in the center rear seat? (sshu930)*

There is no rear center seat. The eos is a 2+2. Both rear seats are capable of being used with specific styles of child safety seats. Your owner's manual should cover those anchor points in detail.


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

It's really 2+2 so your concept don't work out for EOS. Following URL posted in car-seat .org forum have 2 seat at rear of EOS.
http://car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=50941


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Can you put a baby seat in the center rear seat? (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_There is no rear center seat. The eos is a 2+2. Both rear seats are capable of being used with specific styles of child safety seats. Your owner's manual should cover those anchor points in detail. 

more important than there being no center _seat_ is that there are no center seat_belts_ or other ways to anchor a childseat in the center.
You could sit the seat there, but it would fall side to side, and be rocketed out in an accident.
William


----------



## sshu930 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Can you put a baby seat in the center rear seat? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
more important than there being no center _seat_ is that there are no center seat_belts_ or other ways to anchor a childseat in the center.
You could sit the seat there, but it would fall side to side, and be rocketed out in an accident.
William

There is a latch system which I was hoping was able to connect the baby seat to if we put it on the center. Doesn't seam like it's possible. Sigh...car has to go...


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Can you put a baby seat in the center rear seat? (sshu930)*

ur new parent clinic also told us that the centre spot is the safest for kids. I do not think that I have actually seen a car with latch in the middle of the rear. I have seen warnings not to use two inside latch connections for putting a child seat in the midde.
I think that rear facing in a rer seat for an infant is going to be the same in an Eos as basically all other cars.
A problem for the Eos is if your baby outgrows the smallest rear facing (the removable basket style) before they are ready to be forward-facing it will be very tight to put a larger seat rear-facing.
Perhaps no one can sit in the front passenger seat, maybe even with the infant seats.
Edit:
after actually looking at your link you know most of what I have written. VW does appear on a list of using anchors in non-standard ways, so maybe it would be okay to use the two inside latch points on the eos to get a middle position. The lack up an actual seat shape could be a problem in gthe middle; plus it would mean that both fronts seats need to be moved forward.


_Modified by Grinder at 8:02 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## jimdahl (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Can you put a baby seat in the center rear seat? (sshu930)*

The latches aren't really positioned correctly to get an infant seat in the middle, plus the hump between the two seats means it won't be positioned well.
I got a rear-facing Peg Perego infant seat into the passenger side rear, and it fit wonderfully. The base even has a piece that extends downward to fill the bucket of the seat, creating a very snug fit. My wife, 5'6", can ride in the passenger seat comfortably; I, 6'3", can get in the passenger seat though my knees have to stick up a little (wouldn't be great for a long trip).
Unfortunately, my now 6 month old daughter is growing too fast, and I fear is going to have to move to a rear-facing convertible seat before she can forward face. Haven't yet figure out how, or which model, of those might work in the Eos.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Can you put a baby seat in the center rear seat? (jimdahl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimdahl* »_
Unfortunately, my now 6 month old daughter is growing too fast, and I fear is going to have to move to a rear-facing convertible seat before she can forward face. Haven't yet figure out how, or which model, of those might work in the Eos.

Width of these seats, may be the limiting factor. We did not use a convertible in the reverse position in our car but did notice that the Cosco Alpha Omega covertible was more than half of the width of the rear and would have been an awkward fit at best.
They do take up more room than the infant car seat. you might owe your wife a few back-rubs if she has to sit in-front of it. 
Paul
edit:
the helpful carseatlady site indicate that it does not need to be as reclined as the infant seat. I could not tell, however, if it can tough the set in-front of it.


_Modified by Grinder at 7:41 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been using a car seat in the middle since my 2 1/2 year old was born. I use each inside tether. Hard to say if this is safer than one or the other side. Seems it would be, but I doubt they will ever produce crash test data on it.


----------

